# Cold Start Malfunction Questions



## nicholaswafford (May 18, 2016)

Okay so I know there's a lot of threads about this but I've got a lot of (mostly simple) questions. So I recently bought a 1989 Nissan 300zx (Z31) non-Turbo and I'm having problems with cold start and alternator. So first of all, when I bought the car I was told that the MAF was bad and informed of a guy who had one for sale. So I went and bought the part, installed it myself, and noticed a HUGE improvement in overrall drive...after the car was warmed up. So I have lots of sputtering etc. car dies if throttle isn't feathered etc. So I've decided to clean the throttle body and start there. I have one problem though, I don't know where or what the throttle body even looks like on my phone...may I mention I'm very very new to cars, and especially classic Z's. So if anyone has very dumbed down explanations for cleaning and locating the throttle body, it would be greatly appreciated. But my biggest problem at the moment, is that I've completely disconnected my bad alternator from the bottom, and now can't figure out how to get it out...I'm sure there's a very simple explanation as to how, but the only way I can see is to remove the steering stabilizer, or take it from the top. So once again, I'm no mechanic AT ALL and brand new to Classic Z's, so if anyone has any information that could help me, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

